

Infographics About Taxes - duck
http://pulse2.com/2010/04/14/15-infographics-about-taxes/

======
maukdaddy
Non-shitty, blogspam with a dozen moving, flash-based ads links:

 _The Complexity of the U.S. Tax System_
[http://www.quicksprout.com/2010/02/18/the-complexity-of-
the-...](http://www.quicksprout.com/2010/02/18/the-complexity-of-the-us-tax-
system/)

 _Who Is Paying Taxes?_ <http://www.mint.com/blog/trends/who-is-paying-taxes/>

_How Wealthy Countries Tax Their Citizens_
[http://www.visualeconomics.com/how-do-wealthy-countries-
tax-...](http://www.visualeconomics.com/how-do-wealthy-countries-tax-
citizens/)

 _Turbo Tax Infographic: Who Files Income Taxes Early_
[http://www.columnfivemedia.com/turbo-tax-infographic-who-
fil...](http://www.columnfivemedia.com/turbo-tax-infographic-who-files-income-
taxes-early/)

 _Turbo Tax Infographic: Filing Your Taxes Online_
[http://blog.turbotax.intuit.com/announcements/infographic-
fi...](http://blog.turbotax.intuit.com/announcements/infographic-filing-your-
taxes-online/)

 _Wasted Potential: A Cost/Benefit Analysis_
[http://reason.com/blog/2009/11/17/infographic-on-pot-tax-
rev...](http://reason.com/blog/2009/11/17/infographic-on-pot-tax-revenue)

 _Death & Taxes 2010_ <http://www.mint.com/blog/trends/death-taxes-2010/>

_Charity: Who Cares?_ <http://www.mint.com/blog/trends/charity-who-cares/>

_State Taxes in America_ <http://www.loansandcredit.com/state-taxes-in-
america/>

_Locations of Offshore Tax Jurisdictions_ [http://www.grant-
thornton.co.uk/thinking/bespoke/index.php/l...](http://www.grant-
thornton.co.uk/thinking/bespoke/index.php/locations_of_offshore_tax_jurisdictions_infographic/)

 _United States Federal Tax Dollars Per State_
[http://www.visualeconomics.com/united-states-federal-tax-
dol...](http://www.visualeconomics.com/united-states-federal-tax-dollars/)

 _2010 Guide To Home Buying Tax Credits_
[http://www.fixr.com/infographics/home-buying-tax-
credits.htm...](http://www.fixr.com/infographics/home-buying-tax-credits.html)

 _The Onion: Celebrity Tax Deductions (Content scraper didn't realize this was
from The Onion?!)_ [http://www.theonion.com/articles/celebrity-tax-
deductions,85...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/celebrity-tax-
deductions,8547/)

 _Wasteful U.S. Government Earmarks in 2008_
[http://www.visualeconomics.com/wasteful-us-government-
earmar...](http://www.visualeconomics.com/wasteful-us-government-earmarks-
in-2008/)

 _2009 Tax Rates on Salaries & Wages_
[http://www.visualizingeconomics.com/2010/03/15/federal-
tax-r...](http://www.visualizingeconomics.com/2010/03/15/federal-tax-rates-by-
income-for-single-filers-2009/)

------
tjic
What absolutely horrible infographics. The graphics part did more to obscure
the data than to give it any meaning.

~~~
panic
[http://mrgan.tumblr.com/post/508462349/infographics-are-
the-...](http://mrgan.tumblr.com/post/508462349/infographics-are-the-new-
animated-gifs)

------
johnl
Direct tax that the IRS monitors is almost misleading. I would like to see VAT
added to the equation.

